
Show HN: gRPC-Dump, a gRPC/gRPC-Web Debugging Proxy - bradleyjkemp
https://github.com/bradleyjkemp/grpc-tools
======
bradleyjkemp
I find debugging gRPC requests can be a pain because debugging proxies like
Fiddler/Charles don’t natively understand gRPC. So I built _grpc-dump_ to try
and make this easier by doing interception at the gRPC level rather than the
HTTP level.

Without requiring any client/server changes, _grpc-dump_ transparently
intercepts traffic on your machine and logs a JSON stream of all gRPC(-Web)
requests that are made. This stream/dump is already useful for debugging but
I’ve also started adding tools like _grpc-fixture_ which uses this dump and
responds to future client requests with the saved server responses from the
dump.

